# Stumped by a Massey Ferguson



## Westy (Nov 14, 2011)

Just joined Tractor Forum. Im a Tractor buff. Im in need of some information and advice with my Massey Ferguson. Its a Model 165 with a perkins gas engine, it is a 3 speed with hi/low range. My question is: Does this tractor have an auxillary internal hydraulic pump and how do i locate it. I have searched several tractor books/websites, etc. and can't seem to find this exact model.


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Westy and welcome to the forum 
If your Massey has Multi Power that is if it has a lever on the dash panel that changes the gears ,It will have an Auxiliary pump the pump if fitted is mounted on the front of the main hydraulic pump which is inside the transmission housing.
If not It will not have An auxiliary pump.
Hope this helps 
Regards 
Hutch.


----------

